# mikrotik problem



## Hayder_Master (Jun 10, 2008)

i have a mikrotik i enter the user name and password but there is no internet


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 10, 2008)

hayder.master said:


> i have i mikrotik i enter the user name and password but there is no internet



call tech support?


----------



## mrhuggles (Jun 11, 2008)

whats a mikrotik


----------



## Polaris573 (Jun 11, 2008)

I am sorry, but we need more information to help you.  Please give a more detailed explanation of the problem.


----------

